# [grub] je dois booter manuellement

## Adrien

Salut à vous!!  :Smile: 

J'ai un kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r3 et un petit problème au démarrage.

Grub est installé tout comme il faut et voici mon grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9

root (hd1,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3
```

Voilà, mon problème c'est qu'au démarrage, j'ai l'invite suivante:

```

grub >
```

Et je dois charger le noyau manuellement:

```
grub > kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3
```

puis démarrer manuellement:

```
grub > boot
```

Une fois que j'ai fait ça, ça démarre impeccablement mais ça ne se fait pas automatiquement.

Comment puis-je faire?   :Confused: Last edited by Adrien on Tue Nov 30, 2004 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Argian

Tu es sûr que ton disque dur, c'est hd1 et pas hd0 ?

----------

## Adrien

absolument certain d'ailleurs, quand je loade le kernel à la main ça marche sans problèmes....

----------

## sireyessire

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> absolument certain d'ailleurs, quand je loade le kernel à la main ça marche sans problèmes....

 

lors de l'install tu l'as installé comment grub?

----------

## Trevoke

Juste pour verifier, tu sais que hda = (hd0,x) et hdb = (hd1,x) ?

----------

## Adrien

@ trevoke: Oui t'inquiètes, ça c'est intègré je suis sûr d'avoir fait ça correctement.  :Wink: 

@ sireyessire: Pour installer grub, j'ai fait ça:

```
emerge grub

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab

grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdb
```

Voili, voilà   :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> @ trevoke: Oui t'inquiètes, ça c'est intègré je suis sûr d'avoir fait ça correctement. 
> 
> @ sireyessire: Pour installer grub, j'ai fait ça:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

essaye d'installer grub en faisant :

```
#grub

grub> root (hd0,0)    (Indique où se trouve la partition /boot.)

grub> setup (hd0)     (Écrit GRUB dans le MBR.)

grub> quit            (Quitte le shell GRUB.)

```

pour le proc/mounts, moi je te propose un truc plus efficace :

```
ln -sf /proc/mounts /etc/mtab
```

----------

## Trevoke

kernel_sensei est pas reveille aujourd'hui, donc en fait:

grub

root (hd1,<boot>)

setup (hd1)

quit

ln -sf --> Sweet! Le coup du "cp" est dans le manuel en fait, mais je sens venir la modif dans ma config..  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> kernel_sensei est pas reveille aujourd'hui, donc en fait:
> 
> grub
> 
> root (hd1,<boot>)
> ...

 

c'est pas que je suis pas reveille, c'est tout simplement que j'ai recopie le manuel .... vu qu'il y a les explications a cote, libre a lui de changer les valeurs !

autrement oui, le coup du ln -sf a un avantage (pas negligeable a mon gout), qui est de garder la liste des "mounts" correcte dans le cas ou tu faire un remount readonly de /

----------

## Adrien

J'ai essayé avec la méthode de kernel_sensei et j'ai toujours le même problème, faut-il que je monte /boot avant d'entrer dans le shell de grub????

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé avec la méthode de kernel_sensei et j'ai toujours le même problème, faut-il que je monte /boot avant d'entrer dans le shell de grub????

 

oui !!

et c'est mieux de le monter avant l'install de grub aussi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rk_cr

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé avec la méthode de kernel_sensei et j'ai toujours le même problème, faut-il que je monte /boot avant d'entrer dans le shell de grub????

 

Essaye la méthode de Trevoke parce que ton disque dur est "dev/hdb" (pas "dev/hda")

(la différence?  hd0 n'est pas correcte.  hd0 est pour dev/hda.  hd1 pour dev/hdb)

----------

## Adrien

@ rk_cr: Nième édition, j'ai parfaitement compris le système de numérotation des disques sous linux et sous grub   :Twisted Evil: 

Donc j'ai adapté la démarche de kernel_sensei en mettant les bons chiffres.

En revanche j'ai oublié de monter /boot donc je recommence 

 :Wink: 

[EDIT] j'ai réessayéaprès avoir fait: mount /boot et ça march toujours pas   :Crying or Very sad:   [/EDIT]

----------

## Mac Cloud

copies ton grub.conf en menu.lst pour voir ?

----------

## Trevoke

C'est curieux quand meme.

Quelqu'un d'autre a de l'experience avec le boot sur un autre disque que hd0 ?

essaye grub-install --root-directory=/boot hd1 ...

----------

## Adrien

```

essaye grub-install --root-directory=/boot hd1 ...
```

C'est ce que j'avais fait à la base. Donc ça ne marche pas...

Mon problème peut-il avoir un rapport avec le fait que j'aie compilé le support pour un ramdisk dans le noyau mais que je n'ai finalement pas créé de ramdisk????

@ Mac Cloud: Je comprend pas ce que tu veux dire....  :Cool: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bon.. Montre-nous ton fstab stp  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Arrrgh j'arive plus à faire un copier/coller depuis mon xterm

voici l'extrait qui nous concerne:

```
/dev/hdb1   /boot    ext2    noauto,noatime    1  2
```

[EDIT] 

/dev/hdb1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hdb2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdb3               /               xfs             noatime                 0 1

/dev/hdb4               /home           xfs             noatime                 0 1

/dev/hdb5               /media          xfs             noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda3               /media/old      reiserfs        noatime                 0 1 [/EDIT]Last edited by Adrien on Thu Nov 11, 2004 7:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Trevoke

Tu selectionnes avec ta souris et apres tu fais un middle-click .. ?

----------

## Adrien

Oui c curieux maintenant faut que je fasse un click avec la roulette, c peut-être que je sui pasé sous fluxbox

----------

## Trevoke

Comment c'est pas clair.. Je vais finir par demander a faire une session SSH dans ta machine lol  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Fais-toi plaise   :Razz:   lol

----------

## Gaug

Tu as cette ligne dans ton Grub

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3

tu peux essayer ceci

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hdb3Last edited by Gaug on Thu Nov 11, 2004 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guitoo

Juste pour info et au cas ou:

Si ta carte mere est configuré pour booter sur hdb, alors hdb devient hd0 et hda devient hd1.

----------

## kernelsensei

Personnellement, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une erreur de numerotation de disques, car si il s'etait planté de disque, et par la meme occasion de MBR, il n'aurait meme pas le prompt de grub au boot !

----------

## Trevoke

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Tu as cette ligne dans ton Grub
> 
> kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3
> 
> tu peux essayer ceci
> ...

 

C'est ca! Oh mon dieu je suis aveugle!

 Tu as juste oublie "root=/dev/hdb3" sur la ligne du kernel!

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> tu peux essayer ceci 
> 
> kernel (hd1,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hdb3

 

@ Gaug: Je tenterais ce soir en rentrant du taf

 *Quote:*   

> Si ta carte mere est configuré pour booter sur hdb, alors hdb devient hd0 et hda devient hd1.

 

@ Guitoo: Mon BIOS est configuré pour booter sur HDD-1 mais comme dit kernel_sensei dans ce cas c'est curieux que j'aie l'invite de grub car j'ai un disque hdb mais il n'y a pas de partition /boot dessus et d'autre part, lorsque je charge le noyau à la main tout démarre impeccablement   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tu as juste oublie "root=/dev/hdb3" sur la ligne du kernel!

 

@ trevoke: J'ai essayé d'ajouter "root=/dev/hdb3" à ma ligne de kernel et ça ne change absolument rien....  :Sad: 

....On s'la fait quand cette happy ssh session ???   :Wink:   lol

----------

## marvin rouge

C'est bizarre ton problème, on dirait que ton grub ne "voie" pas le /boot/grub.conf

Si je résume ce que j'ai compris:

- pour ton bios, le disque bootable c'est hda (donc hd0 pour grub)

- donc grub installé en MBR sur hda

- tu renvoies ensuite sur /boot qui est sur hdb (hd1 pour grub) (en faisant l'install de grub avec  grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdb   --d'ailleurs, ca devrait pas etre /dev/hda ???)

Tu n'aurais pas fait une double erreur (genre le bios boote sur hdb, la MBR est sur hdb, et du coup il verra jamais /boot) ?

Tu es sur d'avoir monté /boot avant de d'éditer /boot/grub.conf ?

Tu n'aurais pas un amd64 des fois ?

----------

## Adrien

@ marvin rouge:

Nan en fait c'est ça:

1-BIOS : HDD1 qui correspond à hdb (primary slave-mon BIOS numérote les disques à partir de O, comme GRUB)

2-Ce n'est pas un AMD64 (même si j'aimerais bien   :Wink:  )

3-GRUB en MRB sur hdb1

4-J'ai bien monté /boot avant d'éditer mon grub.conf

Voilà  :Smile: 

PS: au fait c'est quoi ça > "du calme, rutilant spadassin aux terminaisons auriculaires démesurées ..." ???

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> PS: au fait c'est quoi ça > "du calme, rutilant spadassin aux terminaisons auriculaires démesurées ..." ???

 

Donjon crépuscule. Sfarr, Trondheim, Larcenet et toute la clique. voir  http://www.pastis.org/donjonland/ (malheureusement pas à jour)

EH !

si ton MBR est sur hdb, alors faut que tu mettes (hd0,0) dans grub.conf (hdb est vu comme hd0 par grub si tu bootes sur hdb)

mmm pas tres clair mon explication.

EDIT: c'est ce que te disait guitoo. Essaie comme ca

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hdb3

```

----------

## Adrien

Merci pour l'info   :Wink: 

Sisi Marvin je comprend ce que tu veux dire, donc le disque dur sur lequel je boote est reconnu comme hdO par grub si j'ai bien compris et ce même s'il est en primary slave...

Ben je teste ça dès que possible 

Merci @+

----------

## Gaug

 *Mac Cloud wrote:*   

> copies ton grub.conf en menu.lst pour voir ?

 

mount ton /boot

cd /boot/grub

ln -s grub.conf menu.lst

parce qu'on dirait que grub ne voit pas son menu de configuration

----------

## Adrien

Merci Gaug, je vais tester ça aussi   :Smile: 

----------

## initz

j'ai exactement le meme souci.

Au boot j'ai l'invite de commande de grub. PAr contre j'arrive pas a load le kernel, enfin je le trouve pas ... je v chercher sur le forum avant d'ouvrir un topic

----------

## tecknojunky

Mon grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

password --md5 ***********************************

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/xpm/splash.xpm.gz

 

title=Courant

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 idebus=66 pci=biosirq video=sisfb:mode:1280x1024x16,mem:12288,rate:75 elevator=cfq gentoo=nodevfs

 

title=Précédent (en safe mode)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda3 gentoo=nodevfs
```

Remarquez les noms des noyaux.  Ce sont des liens symboliques.  En fait, quand vous faite un make install du noyau linux, il le met automagiquement dans le répertoire boot et manipule les liens pour que vmlinuz pointe sur le dernier noyau compilé et vmlinuz.old sur celui qui était la avant.  Comme ça, si vous installé un noyau qui veut plus démarrer votre pingoiun, vous choisissez Précédent.

Le répertoire /boot:

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       2 sep 30 17:30 boot -> .//

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      16 nov 10 20:42 config -> config-2.6.9-mm1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   27441 nov 10 20:42 config-2.6.9-mm1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   27441 nov  8 05:47 config-2.6.9-mm1.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      20 nov 10 20:42 config.old -> config-2.6.9-mm1.old

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    1024 nov 13 04:29 grub/

drwx------  2 root root    1024 oct  6 06:14 lost+found/

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      20 nov 10 20:42 System.map -> System.map-2.6.9-mm1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  955701 nov 10 20:42 System.map-2.6.9-mm1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  955701 nov  8 05:47 System.map-2.6.9-mm1.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      24 nov 10 20:42 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.9-mm1.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  931838 sep 17 17:12 System.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      17 nov 10 20:42 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.9-mm1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1879745 nov 10 20:42 vmlinuz-2.6.9-mm1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1879751 nov  8 05:47 vmlinuz-2.6.9-mm1.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      21 nov 10 20:42 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.9-mm1.old

```

----------

## Adrien

Me revoilà   :Smile: 

Merci à tous pour vos conseil, j'ai essayé quasiment tout et rien n'y change rien, je récapitule:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> copies ton grub.conf en menu.lst pour voir

 

ça, ça n'a rien changé, mon menu.lst a exactement le contenu de mon grub.conf, j'ai vérifié avec nano....

 *Quote:*   

> tu peux essayer ceci
> 
> kernel (hd1,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hdb3

 

J'ai essayé aussi et ça ne change rien

Enfin , j'ai tenté de remplacer dans grub hd1 par hd0, juste au cas où et ça ne change rin non plus.

La méthode de tecknojunky est intéressante mais je crois qu'il y'a pas mal de trucs à bricoler avant d'éditer un tel grub.conf, alors je sais pô.....

Bon je commence à désespèrer, je me demande si j vais pas virer toutes mes partitions et recommencer à 0   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Personnellement, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une erreur de numerotation de disques, car si il s'etait planté de disque, et par la meme occasion de MBR, il n'aurait meme pas le prompt de grub au boot !

 

Sauf s'il a installé grub sur les MBR de ses deux disques !

Pas rire : ça m'est arrivé un jour et j'ai mis pas mal de temps à piger pourquoi je n'avais que ce bête prompt "grub>" ...

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tu as juste oublie "root=/dev/hdb3" sur la ligne du kernel!

 

En effet, mais cet oubli devrait provoquer un "kernel PANIC".

Ici, le noyau n'est même pas encore chargé ! Il y a donc un problème bien avant !

----------

## Adrien

```
Sauf s'il a installé grub sur les MBR de ses deux disques ! 
```

En effet, je viens de vérifier et 'était le cas alors j'ai carément viré la patoche /hda1

Mais le problème persiste....  :Confused: 

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

faut pas faire un lein symbolique entre menu.lst et grub.conf ?

----------

## Adrien

 *Quote:*   

> faut pas faire un lein symbolique entre menu.lst et grub.conf ?

 

Un autre mec me l'a conseillé et ça ne change rien non plus, c'est un truc à s'arracher les cheveux....

----------

## Gaug

@Adrien as tu une veille disquette d'installation windows 98

boot avec et fait

 fdisk /mbr

sur les deux disque durs

après reboot avec le liveCD chroot

réinstall grub sur le mbr du Master disque c'est mieux que le Slave

grub

root (hd1,0)           partition /boot

setup (hd0)            pour mbr Marter disque

quit

----------

## Adrien

oui gaug je crois que je vais faire comme ça mais c'est un peu dommage de pas pouvoir booter sur ce putain de primary slave....

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> La méthode de tecknojunky est intéressante mais je crois qu'il y'a pas mal de trucs à bricoler avant d'éditer un tel grub.conf

 Heu, les paramètres du kernel sont spécifique à mon matériel, mon kernel et mon environement.  Ce que je voulais mettre en évidence, c'est le nom des noyaux et que ceci fonctionnerait tout à fait aussi:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/xpm/splash.xpm.gz

 

title=Courant

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3

 

title=Précédent (en safe mode)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda3
```

Dans le premier, c'est vmlinuz et le second vmlinuz.old.  Ensuite, make install va gentillement remplacer vmlinuz par vmlinuz.old, et le nouveau noyau se nommera vmlinuz.  Migon comme tout.

----------

## Adrien

```
Dans le premier, c'est vmlinuz et le second vmlinuz.old. Ensuite, make install va gentillement remplacer vmlinuz par vmlinuz.old, et le nouveau noyau se nommera vmlinuz. Migon comme tout.
```

Merci tecknojunky pour ces explications, c une très bonne idée que tu as eue, je v tester tout ça   :Very Happy: 

@+++

----------

## koala01

Salut,

Pourrais tu nous indiquer le résultat de 

ls -l /boot/grub

principalement pour ce qui concerne menu.lst?

Si ca tombe, il te suffirait de recréer un lien symbolique nommé menu.lst et pointant vers grub.conf...

----------

## Gentree

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Sauf s'il a installé grub sur les MBR de ses deux disques ! 
> ```
> ...

 

Rappelons que MBR <>hda1 !! C'est plutot hda meme ou (hd0) en langage de grub.

C'est le 1ere secteur phyique de la disque, il contient la "table des partoches", mais les partoches, eux ils commencent après cela.

donc fdisk /mbr sous win ou bien 

```
dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda bs=256 count=1 
```

 MAIS vu le flou actuel sur les appelations zap les 2 et recommence avec un.

Le truc BIOS est un peu trompeur. T'as dit au BIOS a mentir on faissant croir que ton 1ere esclave et maitre pour le faire booter. (Dieu sait ou il pas le vrai maitre)

A partir de ce moment il EST 1ere maitre pour tous la reste du systeme.

Si tu zap le MBR sur "hda" et tu vois toujour '>grub' au moin tu sais que ça boot sur "hdb"

{menu.1st est un lien sur ./grub.conf}

Si ce n'est pas pour le simple defi, pourquoi tu fais ces jonglage?

Installer ton grub dans le vrai mbr du vrai hda en lui donnant les partoches sur hdb comme /boot et "root" .

Ce quoi ton but? Il y a peut-etre un façon moins tordu a l'acomplir.

HTH. 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

addendum: depuis grub.org

 *Quote:*   

> An absolute file name resembles a Unix absolute file name, using / for the directory separator (not \ as in DOS). One example is (hd0,0)/boot/grub/menu.lst. This means the file /boot/grub/menu.lst in the first partition of the first hard disk. If you omit the device name in an absolute file name, GRUB uses GRUB's root device implicitly. So if you set the root device to, say, (hd1,0) by the command root (see root), then /boot/kernel is the same as (hd1,0)/boot/kernel.

 

j'espère que tu n'a pas changé ton BIOS entre installer ton grub est booter.

Ca devien compliquer.

Fin, comme j'ai , explique ce que tu veux faire et peut-etre on vera plus claire.

[Edit] Derniere pensé: commenter le splash ; grub peut merder vraiement s'il ne le trouve pas ou c'est indiqué et avec tous ces pbs ce n'st pas forcement juste non plus.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Adrien

ok j'explique ce que je veux faire mais ça changera pas grand chose de toute façon.

Sur mon primary master (hda ou hdd-0 dans mon BIOS) il y a un windows que je laisse comme ça oki!!

Sur mon primary slave (hdb ou HDD-1 dans mon BIOS) il y a l'installation gentoo dont je vous parle depuis si longtemps   :Smile: 

Alors pour être honnête je m'en branle totalement d'ouvrir ma tour, de débrancher la nappe et de trifouiller les cavaliers pour mettre hdb en primary master, mais je trouve ça bien moins intéressant que de comprendre pourquoi je uis obligé de loader moi-même ce f**tu kernel...

Mais comme je disais, sinon tant pis, c'est pas très grave je suis en congé lundi et mardi et je pourrais me refaire une installation tranquillement. C'est juste que je suis curieux....   :Wink: 

Voili, voilà

Merci en tout cas et à bientôt

----------

## Gentree

OK , j'ai compris ton win/gentoo histoire. 

Ton objet cet d'avoir les deux mais pourquoi trifouiller les bios a chaque fois que tu boot? Le BIOS nest pas un boot manager est ca fait beaucoup de manip + un reboot juste pour changer.

A tu un raison de ne pas laisser le BIOS avec un config a  peu pres normale et d'utiliser soit grub pour faire dual boot soit rajouter gentoo a boot.ini sur Windaube?

 :Cool: 

----------

## Adrien

Tiens, comment on fait ça, rajouter gentoo à boot.ini sur windaube???

Ca m'intéresse....

Ca permet de booter soit sur windaube soit sur la gentoo?

----------

## Gentree

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10588

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10588

Je ne l'ait jamais fait mais le post a l'aire assez serieux.

sinon, je ne crois pas qu'il ya trop de sousis a mettre XP dans ton grub.conf

 :Cool: 

----------

